# UberEats New Upfront Tipping



## NJDriver78

So Uber finally joined DoorDash and GrubHub in giving customers the ability to tip upfront for the delivery. This is excellent because now I can weed out the degenerates who don’t know how to tip on all the delivery platforms in my area.


----------



## Poopy54

Who is going to tip for services unknown? Foober just keeps screwing.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Poopy54 said:


> Who is going to tip for services unknown? Foober just keeps screwing.


90-95% are doing it. Due to COVID, the profitable gig for Uber has flipped from UX to Eats, at least in my market.

Just another weekend here: $1050ish for 28 hours. I'm finding myself being far more picky about UX rides I accept nowadays.


----------



## Wildgoose

With upfront tips, UberEats is far more better than UberX in my market. But I haven't received any UberEats ping for long hours of waiting. Uber algorithm is choosing only UberEats drivers or the driver who is nearly dropping the foods.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Wildgoose said:


> With upfront tips, UberEats is far more better than UberX in my market. But I haven't received any UberEats ping for long hours of waiting. Uber algorithm is choosing only UberEats drivers or the driver who is nearly dropping the foods.


There are definitely times I've been turning off UX trips (like, always during weekend dinner times) because the UX rides simply won't pay me enough to justify not getting those Eats trips. MAYBE if UX pax started tipping regularly, I would reconsider. But for now it's just like throwing money away.


----------



## Wildgoose

UberChiefPIT said:


> There are definitely times I've been turning off UX trips (like, always during weekend dinner times) because the UX rides simply won't pay me enough to justify not getting those Eats trips. MAYBE if UX pax started tipping regularly, I would reconsider. But for now it's just like throwing money away.


I wish UberX also follows tip upfront as UberEats. That way customers don't need to worry about drivers declining their rides and UberX drivers don't need to worry of rider's forgetting to tip when ride is over. It is a win-win.

And no tipping customers just could wait in the street. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHalester

Poopy54 said:


> Who is going to tip for services unknown?


most paying customers is my guess. the ability to pretip in the app was available prior to the drivers being able to see it. THAT was dumb.

Now, the situation has been corrected. I tip to motivate their arse.


----------



## MissAnne

Poopy54 said:


> Who is going to tip for services unknown? Foober just keeps screwing.


Customers have an hour after delivery to either approve or change the tip or delete it


----------



## Crimeny

I need to vent!
How can anyone think tipping before a job is completed is a good idea.
The only smart way to do this is to tip small and expect mediocre service. Since a driver accepted the delivery with a pittance of a tip, there is no reason to increase it regardless if a driver does better job than expected.
I am making 30% less because of this “ wonderful addition”
Uber‘s decision makers must advise Senate Republicans on the need for more economic stimulus.
wonderful indeed


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Crimeny said:


> I need to vent!
> How can anyone think tipping before a job is completed is a good idea.
> The only smart way to do this is to tip small and expect mediocre service. *Since a driver accepted the delivery with a pittance of a tip, there is no reason to increase it regardless if a driver does better job than expected.*
> I am making 30% less because of this " wonderful addition"
> Uber's decision makers must advise Senate Republicans on the need for more economic stimulus.
> wonderful indeed


This is where your thinking is backwards. The jist of my point is this:

TIPS comes from the acronym, "To...Insure...Prompt..Service." T.I.P.S.

Tipping started as a means for customers to guarantee that they would receive better-than-average service. That's what it's for. You TIP before service is rendered, in order to get good service.

GRATUITY, however, is given after service is rendered...and is totally separate from TIPS. IF the service you received was less-than-stellar, or less-than-expected...well, you lose the TIP money you gave, and then make a decision on how much gratuity you'll give. Combining both is just bad manners - even as a customer. I don't care that the terms have evolved to basically mean one and the same thing. The gestures are still two different things; one is to entice the service people to give you good service. The other is to reward them for giving even better service. It's how you gradually improve the level of service you receive from a serviceperson (it's a psychological concept called "positive reinforcement.")

Punishment, however, rarely gets you the results you desire. Taking money away from them after-the-fact only serves to create animosity, and less of a reason to give you good service in the future.


----------



## Crimeny

With all due respect 
Regardless of the vernacular used, its hurting my bottom line.
Why would you give a greater gratuity if a person already accepted a price?
Who benefits?
An upgrade for drivers would be distance displayed prominently.
Why the change on the money side, but not change a few things that could benefit the sluggo’s who do the work?
As long as it is profitable to ME, I am fine with the company who supplies the job making lots and lots of money..
that’s why they are in business.
I am in this business to earn money , once that isn’t being achieved, I am out of this business.
Maybe the last few days have been an aberration , I will give it another 7 days, if things don’t average out then I need to accept earning less ,or not.
Well wishes


----------



## DriversAreMean

I’ll just leave a big tip and then change it afterwards lol


----------



## Boca Ratman

DriversAreMean said:


> I'll just leave a big tip and then change it afterwards lol


I assumed you do this already.


----------



## JanGoGO

Looks like some farytail. If user decide to make a change or change a request or... To many variations


----------



## DriversAreMean

Boca Ratman said:


> I assumed you do this already.


No but I've been tipping three dollars and apparently that's not enough LOL so I'll have to leave $5-6 and then go back down to $3 after lol


----------



## UberChiefPIT

DriversAreMean said:


> No but I've been tipping three dollars and apparently that's not enough LOL so I'll have to leave $5-6 and then go back down to $3 after lol


Don't worry. You'll get queued.


----------



## DriversAreMean

UberChiefPIT said:


> Don't worry. You'll get queued.


I just left $3.90 as a tip on Uber eats so don't say I'm not trying to be a better person because of you guys


----------



## Cdub2k

Allowing people 1 hour to readjust their tip leaves the door open for unnecessary shenanigans.


----------



## Wildgoose

Cdub2k said:


> Allowing people 1 hour to readjust their tip leaves the door open for unnecessary shenanigans.


I like it better. That way customer could care less and forget to change the tip. They will enjoy food first, then talk, talk and forget to change tips.

We don't know when this 1 hour timer starts from. After they ordered the food or after we dropped the food.


----------



## Jst1dreamr

DriversAreMean said:


> I'll just leave a big tip and then change it afterwards lol


And then you pray that the same driver does not deliver to you again. Retaliatory measures are a real thing.....but you probably have already experienced that whether you knew it or not. Enjoy!


----------



## DriversAreMean

Jst1dreamr said:


> And then you pray that the same driver does not deliver to you again. Retaliatory measures are a real thing.....but you probably have already experienced that whether you knew it or not. Enjoy!


That's assuming you guys are smart enough to remember I mean you're an Uber delivery person so I'll probably not I am I'm still tipping so you're not getting stuffed by me


----------



## Clueca

MissAnne said:


> Customers have an hour after delivery to either approve or change the tip or delete it


But they never do... Once the order is sent, that's it. Forgotten, what would motivate them to change the tip?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

MissAnne said:


> Customers have an hour after delivery to either approve or change the tip or delete it


They do alter it on the other platforms, so, no doubt that they will do it on F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats*.



Crimeny said:


> The only smart way to do this is to tip small and expect mediocre service.


If mediocre service works for the customer, than he will do this. If it does not, he will have to up the ante.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.



DriversAreMean said:


> I'll just leave a big tip and then change it afterwards lol


If you think that you are the first one to do this, you are deluded. If you think that you will be the last, you will be disappointed.



Cdub2k said:


> Allowing people 1 hour to readjust their tip leaves the door open for unnecessary shenanigans.


People have been walking through said virtual door for some time on the other platforms. They will do the same on F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats*.



Wildgoose said:


> They will enjoy food first, then talk, talk and forget to change tips.





Clueca said:


> But they never do... Once the order is sent, that's it. Forgotten, what would motivate them to change the tip?


What will never cease to amaze you is how motivated they become when it affects the driver adversely. What will further never cease to amaze is how forgetful they are when it is to your advantage for them to remember and how mindful they are when it is to your advanage that they forget.

............and @Clueca , welcome to YouPeaDotNet.



DriversAreMean said:


> That's assuming you guys are smart enough to remember I mean you're an Uber delivery person *so I'll probably not I am I'm still tipping* so you're not getting *stuffed* by me


(emphases added)

Until you can post in coherent English, you might want to refrain from criticising drivers' memories...............all of that stuff about the proverbial glass house, _tu connîs_? ...........or is English not your first language? _Anglais, c'est pas ta première langue?_


----------



## DriversAreMean

Another Uber Driver said:


> They do alter it on the other platforms, so, no doubt that they will do it on F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats*.
> 
> If mediocre service works for the customer, than he will do this. If it does not, he will have to up the ante.
> 
> Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.
> 
> If you think that you are the first one to do this, you are deluded. If you think that you will be the last, you will be disappointed.
> 
> People have been walking through said virtual door for some time on the other platforms. They will do the same on F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats*.
> 
> What will never cease to amaze you is how motivated they become when it affects the driver adversely. What will further never cease to amaze is how forgetful they are when it is to your advantage for them to remember and how mindful they are when it is to your advanage that they forget.
> 
> ............and @Clueca , welcome to YouPeaDotNet.
> 
> (emphases added)
> 
> Until you can post in coherent English, you might want to refrain from criticising drivers' memories...............all of that stuff about the proverbial glass house, _tu connîs_? ...........or is English not your first language? _Anglais, c'est pas ta première langue?_


I use talk to text most of the time, you know I meant stiffed, so chill

I find it fascinating how many people would rather complain on here about tips rather than just find a salaried or "regular" job yet think they're better than everyone else when they're literally the lowest on the totem pole in life


----------



## SHalester

DriversAreMean said:


> literally the lowest on the totem pole in life


....so say we all?

not.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

DriversAreMean said:


> I find it fascinating how many people would rather complain on here about tips rather than just find a salaried or "regular" job yet think they're better than everyone else when they're literally the lowest on the totem pole in life


I find it amazing that self--important elitists would rather call people names to make themselves feel superior than act like an actual human beings.

I find it amazing that someone with a superiority complex demands that I make allowances for carelessness when she could actually take responsibility for her own actions and take the bother to proofread.


----------



## Clueca

DriversAreMean said:


> I use talk to text most of the time, you know I meant stiffed, so chill
> 
> I find it fascinating how many people would rather complain on here about tips rather than just find a salaried or "regular" job yet think they're better than everyone else when they're literally the lowest on the totem pole in life


So what are you doing in this chat?.obviously not an Uber driver. 
Oh BTW, I have declined so many job offers I lost count...


----------



## DriversAreMean

Another Uber Driver said:


> I find it amazing that self--important elitists would rather call people names to make themselves feel superior than act like an actual human beings.
> 
> I find it amazing that someone with a superiority complex demands that I make allowances for carelessness when she could actually take responsibility for her own actions and take the bother to proofread.


I just feel like pointing out spelling mistakes when you know what I mean is pointless. Just like I could say "act like an actual human beings" isn't correct but I know what you meant.



Clueca said:


> So what are you doing in this chat?.obviously not an Uber driver.
> Oh BTW, I have declined so many job offers I lost count...


If by "job offers" you mean ride requests then OK there buddy...


----------



## ConkeyCrack

Ubereats beats the crap outta UberX. You are getting paid MUCH more per mile. Looking back I can't believe I use to drive pax around.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

NJDriver78 said:


> So Uber finally joined DoorDash and GrubHub in giving customers the ability to tip upfront for the delivery. This is excellent because now I can weed out the degenerates who don't know how to tip on all the delivery platforms in my area.


And what if a non-degenerate wants to tip you in cash?


----------



## TuPadre

Just look at this bullshit. Well, what can you expect from stupid Indian ******bag?


----------



## Mash Ghasem

TuPadre said:


> Just look at this bullshit. Well, what can you expect from stupid Indian @@@@@@bag?
> View attachment 507216


No need to bring racial bias into it, anyone of any race/color/gender/etc can be a "_stupid @@@@@@bag_" as you put it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

DriversAreMean said:


> "act like an actual human beings" isn't correct but I know what you meant.


It is not incorrect.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

DriversAreMean said:


> Just like I could say "act like an actual human beings" isn't correct but I know what you meant.


And sometimes, you should act like an animal!


----------



## NJDriver78

DriversAreMean said:


> That's assuming you guys are smart enough to remember I mean you're an Uber delivery person so I'll probably not I am I'm still tipping so you're not getting stuffed by me


Hey, Troll, why don't you announce who you are to see if we are smart enough to remember you?



DriversAreMean said:


> I use talk to text most of the time, you know I meant stiffed, so chill
> 
> I find it fascinating how many people would rather complain on here about tips rather than just find a salaried or "regular" job yet think they're better than everyone else when they're literally the lowest on the totem pole in life


Says the troll who posts from his mommy's basement.



Mash Ghasem said:


> And what if a non-degenerate wants to tip you in cash?


Very low percentage so it's not worth the risk of delivering to a degenerate.


----------



## Minev77

NJDriver78 said:


> So Uber finally joined DoorDash and GrubHub in giving customers the ability to tip upfront for the delivery. This is excellent because now I can weed out the degenerates who don't know how to tip on all the delivery platforms in my area.


EXCEPT UBer does not let u know if there is no tip , it still says expected including tip once u are done u see they didn't even tip u... people suck


----------



## joebo1963

Jst1dreamr said:


> And then you pray that the same driver does not deliver to you again. Retaliatory measures are a real thing.....but you probably have already experienced that whether you knew it or not. Enjoy!


Yes sir. I had two yesterday. Both clients multiple deliveries and no tip. Well yesterday revenge. Both ordered order and pay. Starbucks and Smoothie. One didn't want whipped cream well she got it. The other wanted peanut butter and got almonds instead. Minor screw ups but enough to notice


----------



## SHalester

joebo1963 said:


> Minor screw ups but enough to notice


Yeah, you sent a message. Well done. :speechless:


----------



## eatthisuber

I have found that the tipping up front makes Uber lower their rate for delivery and work the tip into the "pay" so in turn Uber is stealing the tip!


----------



## FLKeys

How does Uber eats pay? By time and distance?


----------



## Seamus

Mash Ghasem said:


> And what if a non-degenerate wants to tip you in cash?


That does happen to some well intentioned people but it is a very low percentage so drivers won't take the chance. There is a guy I have delivered to 4 or 5 times and he always gives a $10 bill as a tip. He was complaining to me that he sometimes doesn't get his food delivered so I explained it to him. He was well intentioned and thought he was doing the right thing. I told him to put a $5 tip in the app and then hand the driver a $5 bill instead. That way he will get his food delivered and everyone is happy.



FLKeys said:


> How does Uber eats pay? By time and distance?


Not anymore. You get a flat offer up front (theoretically in consideration of time and distance but who knows). They just started showing the tip up front (DD and GH do that already) so you know the "expected" offer amount.


----------



## eatthisuber

FLKeys said:


> How does Uber eats pay? By time and distance?


here they pay a pick up fee, mileage, time, and drop off fee. So they say. They also take a "fee" out of the pay which appears to be up as well. overall the pay seems to be down almost 30 percent. I used equal mileage and time deliveries from 3 months ago compared to yesterday.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

NJDriver78 said:


> So Uber finally joined DoorDash and GrubHub in giving customers the ability to tip upfront for the delivery. This is excellent because now I can weed out the degenerates who don't know how to tip on all the delivery platforms in my area.


What about tip baiting? Can the pax change or remove the tip after delivery is complete


----------



## SHalester

eatthisuber said:


> I have found that the tipping up front makes Uber lower their rate for delivery and work the tip into the "pay" so in turn Uber is stealing the tip!


horse poo. did you know for months the pax had the option to pretip and you didn't even see it at ping? Why would they roll out your ability to see the pretip and then start 'taking' the tip by other means. Doesn't make sense, aye?


----------



## Seamus

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What about tip baiting? Can the pax change or remove the tip after delivery is complete


Tip baiting is real. Yes they can change it after the fact.



SHalester said:


> horse poo. did you know for months the pax had the option to pretip and you didn't even see it at ping? Why would they roll out your ability to see the pretip and then start 'taking' the tip by other means. Doesn't make sense, aye?


I think what he was trying to say is that if a customer gives a good tip then Uber may lower THEIR pay for that delivery ahead of giving you the "offer".

I am not a conspiracy theorist but I am 100% convinced UE/DD/GH all do that when they want.

The DD/GH/UE part of the "offer" often seems like a shell game. For simplicity sake I'm using DD just as an example, If a customer doesn't tip the "offer" could be 5$ paid straight from DD. If the customer tips $2 the offer could still be $5 but $2 from the customer and $3 from DD. DD can do the same thing when it's busy (RED) and a + $1 is added to each delivery.
delivery 1 = $7 offer, straight pay from DD
delivery 2 = $7 offer, $2 tip + $5 DD pay
delivery 3 = $7 offer, $2 tip + $1 bonus + $4 DD pay

After 3 years of doing this I am 100% certain this happens.


----------



## eatthisuber

Seamus said:


> Tip baiting is real. Yes they can change it after the fact.
> 
> 
> I think what he was trying to say is that if a customer gives a good tip then Uber may lower THEIR pay for that delivery ahead of giving you the "offer".
> 
> I am not a conspiracy theorist but I am 100% convinced UE/DD/GH all do that when they want.
> 
> The DD/GH/UE part of the "offer" often seems like a shell game. For simplicity sake I'm using DD just as an example, If a customer doesn't tip the "offer" could be 5$ paid straight from DD. If the customer tips $2 the offer could still be $5 but $2 from the customer and $3 from DD. DD can do the same thing when it's busy (RED) and a + $1 is added to each delivery.
> delivery 1 = $7 offer, straight pay from DD
> delivery 2 = $7 offer, $2 tip + $5 DD pay
> delivery 3 = $7 offer, $2 tip + $1 bonus + $4 DD pay
> 
> After 3 years of doing this I am 100% certain this happens.


Exactly!


----------



## SHalester

Seamus said:


> I think what he was trying to say is that if a customer gives a good tip then Uber may lower THEIR pay for that delivery ahead of giving you the "offer".


I got that. The wrinkle in that 'theory' is the option to pretip existed before y'all (UE) even knew it was there until after the delivery and hours later. The ONLY variable that changed was UE caught up with GH and now shows what the pax entered as a tip at ping. If they were going to 'steal' or adjust fares they would have done it when the drive wasn't even aware there was a tip.

Doing it AFTER they announce it to the driver, is just silly wild speculation. Only speaking of UE here as they were the last to let the driver know, in advance, there was a tip entered. GH has done it far longer. Knowing nothing about DD, beyond they got in trouble on tips and were forced to make a change.


----------



## eatthisuber

SHalester said:


> horse poo. did you know for months the pax had the option to pretip and you didn't even see it at ping? Why would they roll out your ability to see the pretip and then start 'taking' the tip by other means. Doesn't make sense, aye?


Because they don't care. I am finding that Uber (no exp with DD or GH) does not care about it's drivers and takes advantage at any chance they can to "skim" money


----------



## Seamus

SHalester said:


> they would have done it when the drive wasn't even aware there was a tip.


How do you know they didn't?

Even if they didn't, they now have the opportunity to.

Do 4000 deliveries and then tell me the "shell game" isn't real! :thumbup:


----------



## Monkeyman4394

I know this is a little anecdotal: since pre-tip-on-offer rolled out en masse, I’ve been tipped on every order and often receive better-than-offered tips. This is driving 40-50 hours a week, hundreds of deliveries. 

On a side note, I’ve noticed some bamboozling much like Seamus describes.


----------



## June132017

eatthisuber said:


> Because they don't care. I am finding that Uber (no exp with DD or GH) does not care about it's drivers and takes advantage at any chance they can to "skim" money


This is how I feel about Uber Eats. One time I did one and it said $10 on the screen so of course I accepted. I think I got $3.50 total out of it. I stopped doing it for months after that. Then somehow I got a $20 on the screen and it actually paid $20. Then another night I worked 4 hours doing it with multiple trips and made $20. LOL, so you just never know. I think when I made the $20 on one trip it was literally a holiday, or something. They were definitly were short on drivers that night 100%.


----------



## DonnieBrasco

*I like the upfront tipping it makes it easier to SELECT good orders and throw away the garbage orders….*


----------



## Geoffrey0256

MissAnne said:


> Customers have an hour after delivery to either approve or change the tip or delete it


Which unfortunately has attracted the sleasy people whom tip bait you, is happening much more lately than when I first started doing Uber eats, Uber if they see this as a pattern from a customer they need to be Deactivated but Uber like all these greedy delivery app companies won't do it because it's all about how much money they make screw the dri


----------

